# US made briefcase options?



## adriancol (Oct 20, 2011)

Gents, I'm thinking of upgrading my Filson briefcase to the all leather 252 model. Are there any other bags similar in style I should consider in the $800 or less range and is made in USA.

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

I recently bought Makr leather. Just the wallets.They do bags. Elegant cordovan , fold wallets, and old time wallte.
Ghurka is another source.
I would recommend Hartman, but they outsource, poor stuff IMO.
I have old Hartman luggage and attache that are still very nice
Orvis has nice stuff, made overseas I think.
Look at Makr or Ghurka Ghurka costly though, why
Later


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Also Aspinal is a nice known british firm with low costs, nice prduct. Custom Hide as well.
There are a lot of crazy , expensive British ones as well.
I like the FILSON a lot do

Nice day


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Narragansett leather made some nice looking bags. They seem to have paused that production due to high demand. Perhaps they'll continue it soon.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a few:

https://www.customhide.com/custom_1945_US_Army_leather_brown_briefcase.html

https://londonluggage.com/atlaf1071.htm

It looks like the Atlas is no longer available.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Mitchell-leather.com

Awesome guys, exceptional work, and they hold PATENTS for briefcase construction.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Mitchell-leather.com
> 
> Awesome guys, exceptional work, and they hold PATENTS for briefcase construction.


Top notch stuff, no doubt. But the OP says $800 or less.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Narragansett leather made some nice looking bags. They seem to have paused that production due to high demand. Perhaps they'll continue it soon.


Not going to happen anytime soon, i don't think. My mother ordered me a Narragansett case as my law school graduation gift a few months back, and that's not slated to be ready until November. I think he said at the time that they were now full through 2013.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Top notch stuff, no doubt. But the OP says $800 or less.


Wanted to make sure OP wasn't limiting himself over a couple bucks. When one spends $800 on a briefcase, it is feasible you'd look slightly up range for a better product.

Plus, didn't you hear? They now make vinyl for $599......:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

My wife asked me to buy her a backpack for Christmas this year from Custom-Hide. I was very impressed when I saw the final product. I would recommend their work without qualification. I am very proud that there is a company in America that can produce a custom order, hand made, leather good of this quality.


----------



## adriancol (Oct 20, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Wanted to make sure OP wasn't limiting himself over a couple bucks. When one spends $800 on a briefcase, it is feasible you'd look slightly up range for a better product.
> 
> Plus, didn't you hear? They now make vinyl for $599......:icon_jokercolor:


Hi, I was only using the $800 as reference, as that is what I can buy the Filson bag for. I don't mind spending more, just not aware of what was comperable or better quality than the bag I was looking at. I also prefer to spend my dollars on American made products, at this price point I don't expect keep the bag a lifetime.

Thanks!

Adrian


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

www.mw-traveler.com -- they make the best leather briefcase in this price range.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

adriancol said:


> Hi, I was only using the $800 as reference, as that is what I can buy the Filson bag for. I don't mind spending more, just not aware of what was comperable or better quality than the bag I was looking at. I also prefer to spend my dollars on American made products, at this price point I don't expect keep the bag a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Adrian


In that case, I second Twizz's recommendation for Mitchell leather.



srivats said:


> www.mw-traveler.com -- they make the best leather briefcase in this price range.


That's some nice stuff, srivats. IIRC, you posted an awesome waxed cotton/leather combo briefcase some time ago. Is this the company that made it for you?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

adriancol said:


> Hi, I was only using the $800 as reference, as that is what I can buy the Filson bag for. I don't mind spending more, just not aware of what was comperable or better quality than the bag I was looking at. I also prefer to spend my dollars on American made products, at this price point I don't expect keep the bag a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Adrian


Adrian, a Mitchell bag, if within the budget you have, is a bag that you will keep for a lifetime. It is, by what I have read about both products, superior to a Filson, and 100% American made with American products.



hardline_42 said:


> In that case, I second Twizz's recommendation for Mitchell leather.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Angrik (Dec 7, 2006)

Expensive: https://www.lotuffleather.com/categories/Men%27s-Leather/Briefcases-/

Inexpensive:


----------



## Angrik (Dec 7, 2006)

Btw, I don't have any experience with either maufacturer. I currently own a Brooks Brothers lawyer's brief bag (1995) and a Custom Hide 1945 US Army brown briefcase (2008). The former is not good for carrying laptops, and the latter I just don't like.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Another option (for those on a budget) is to find a vintage Gov't Issue briefcase. Here's on the bay. I have one exactly like it and I love it.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> That's some nice stuff, srivats. IIRC, you posted an awesome waxed cotton/leather combo briefcase some time ago. Is this the company that made it for you?


This one? That was a Filson 258 ... I also have posted a review on mw-traveler on the other forum. If you are looking for a leather briefcase, I'd strongly recommend mw-traveler. Otherwise, you cannot go wrong with a Filson 257 or 258.

Another option is Gfeller leather's Diamond Creek briefcase. Really indestructible stuff.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

srivats said:


> This one? That was a Filson 258 ... I also have posted a review on mw-traveler on the other forum. If you are looking for a leather briefcase, I'd strongly recommend mw-traveler. Otherwise, you cannot go wrong with a Filson 257 or 258.
> 
> Another option is Gfeller leather's Diamond Creek briefcase. Really indestructible stuff.


No, I know a Filson when I see it. It must not have been you. This was a flap-over briefcase with a stiff, OD green, waxed cotton body (almost as if it were leather-backed) and brown leather straps with brass hardware. I can't seem to find the thread though.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> No, I know a Filson when I see it. It must not have been you. This was a flap-over briefcase with a stiff, OD green, waxed cotton body (almost as if it were leather-backed) and brown leather straps with brass hardware. I can't seem to find the thread though.


 Oh I remember now ... was it this? If so, I got it custom made locally. The guy who made very recently retired and is not making stuff anymore.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

srivats said:


> Oh I remember now ... was it this? If so, I got it custom made locally. The guy who made very recently retired and is not making stuff anymore.


YES!! That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

A bit too rugged for my tastes.

Allen Edmonds sells a variety of briefcases, perhaps check on those? Johnston & Murphy does too, and given their price ($300+) I would expect US-made.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

JW Hulme is another option, though pricey.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a big fan of this bag $520-$600 depending on size ordered.










https://www.saddlebackleather.com/Classic-Briefcase.html?sc=8&category=83


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

There's Glaser, also pricey. 

The Atlas bags mentioned above, if still made, are not US made. Old ones were. Check eBay.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Reptilicus said:


> I'm a big fan of this bag $520-$600 depending on size ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saddleback bags are made in Mexico.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Saddleback bags are made in Mexico.


I was heartbroken to learn this previously. The bags look awesome, but alas they are not american made...


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

srivats said:


> JW Hulme is another option, though pricey.


Allen Edmonds stores stock these.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

How about Mulholland Brothers? My favorite bag is by Holland Sport, an earlier version of Mulholland Brothers.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Folks, this thread is very timely--I'm looking for precisely the kind of bag we've been discussing. Please keep the suggestions coming; I especially love checking out the small, high-quality makers, like Gfeller and Tanner's Alley, that I never would have known about were it not for you guys.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Saddlebackleather seems a cool operation. He states on his memorial page to his dog blue that "By the way, if you ever wonder who has the more unconditional love for you, put your spouse and your dog in the trunk of the car for one hour. When you open it, who's still happy to see you?"

but then I don't care were things are made, as long as they are made right. I could use a bag in chestnut and SAB are out of my price range...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

jwooten said:


> I was heartbroken to learn this previously. The bags look awesome, but alas they are not american made...


And Mexico is situated in America right?


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I can vouch for Custom Hide. I have their most basic model, it clocked in at $199. There are doubtless better bags, but for the money it can't be beat. I've had it for two years and it is just starting to age. Custom Hide are very good about fixing anything that might go bust.


----------



## sidkane (May 22, 2004)

AlanC said:


> There's Glaser, also pricey.


I second Glaser. Picked one up last year for about $1100 and love it. He and his family make them in San Francisco.


----------



## Trotsky1940 (Jul 5, 2010)

Custom Hide is great. I've had the US Army WWII model going on 7 years and it has such a good look to it. One small repair from the cobbler in town ( I overload it on a regular basis) and it will keep on trucking for many, many years. For the price you really can't beat it. I also use it for my laptop.. I put a padded laptop case in the middle pocket. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

When I ordered from Custom Hide several years ago, the briefcase I received was materially smaller than the specs quoted (they may have adjusted the numbers on their site since). It took a long time to receive the bag, and even longer to get my money back (months) after I returned the bag due to its small size. I think that is the danger of dealing with small custom manufacturers with growing business. I was out the return postage and the time waiting for the bag. The bag looked nice, just too small for my needs.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

sidkane said:


> I second Glaser. Picked one up last year for about $1100 and love it. He and his family make them in San Francisco.


Glaser is a deal at that price. It's SAB or better quality for less than 70% of the cost. If only they would make up a bag without the logo, I would have purchased one when I lived in the Bar Area.


----------



## adriancol (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, this Glaser bag looks very interesting:

https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Pages/Briefcases/FlaptopBags/FlaptopBagsPD17FB.html#price

Does anyone here have this one? I would like to see some different pics before pulling the trigger.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

adriancol said:


> Thanks for all the input, this Glaser bag looks very interesting:
> 
> https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Pages/Briefcases/FlaptopBags/FlaptopBagsPD17FB.html#price
> 
> ...


You should contact the proprietor. He will set up a time to do a video chat with you. He is very flexible when it comes to options.


----------



## sidkane (May 22, 2004)

As joe suggested, contact Myron Glaser. He will work with you over Skype. I ended up with this one with a few modifications https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Pages/Briefcases/TravelersBriefcases/TravelBriefPD6DealBag.html

Good luck.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> And Mexico is situated in America right?


touche


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

https://www.frankcleggleatherworks.com/ ?


----------



## adriancol (Oct 20, 2011)

*update*

I ended up buying the Filson and am awaiting it's arrival. Thanks for all the input, I felt that the smaller size of the Filson was a better fit for me. :biggrin2:


----------



## inkstain (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Filson and a custom, Custom Hide. I posted about these in another forum but included comments about Tusting. As this is thread is about US made bags, I'll just add comments here.
The Filson is made with thick, "hard," saddle leather. It's "hard" quality means it takes bumps and can "dent" but this adds to the character. The strap is connected by large swivel connectors (removable strap) that are connected on the top. This makes it difficult to open and get stuff out when it is on the shoulder. It will last forever and has the Filson cache. I had one other which I exchanged because the latch was put on at a slant and I got another with no hassles. It is a 4" bag (stretches some beyond that). It is also a heavy bag (the leather and hardware are heavy duty). It has heavy duty stitching and heavy hardware and leather that communicate a solid field bag (as it named) but can easily look good if you wear a suit.
The Custom Hide bag is much "finer" than the Filson. I had it custom made (binding on all the edges, fully lined, and no phone or pen holders, and strap guides on the cover flap. It is also a heavy bag due to the size (three bellows) an substantial weight of the leather. The leather is very soft and feels great to the touch. It has that soft and velvety feel that is not suede, but not hard and smooth (as with the Filson). It is a large bag, three bellows about 2plus inches each. It can hold 7 inches of stuff with ease and as far as I can tell go out to 9" without much effort. The shoulder strap is fastened to the side (not the top) and this is an advantage. All the stitching is well done and all the seems look great. As a custom order, it took a long time to get to me, but it was worth the wait. The people were courteous although they had to deal with a sometime frustrated customer (since it took so long). This briefcase has more of a professional, formal feel. I would also recommend this bag.
Unfortunately for me, one is too small (Filson) and one too large (Custom Hide) and I'll be selling them. BUT, this is only because they are so fine that they should not be stowed away in a closet. These are both fine briefcases (albeit different in style) and you can't go wrong with either one as far as I can tell. I've used the Filson more and the Custom Hide only once because it is still pretty new and it is too large for me now and so has stayed home. The Filson has a nice balance and it's size is such that it keeps that balance no matter how you stuff it. The Custom Hide, as I said, is large and you need to pay more attention to how it is loaded to make it more comfortable. On the other hand, you can just keep putting stuff into the Custom Hide and don't have to stop to think about what to bring along...there's still more room! When I am preparing the ads for them, I'll post the pictures here and try to get the side-by-side.


----------



## BigTC (May 10, 2010)

*Speaking of briefcases...*

I'm a second year law student and ready to upgrade from the dorky Eddie Bauer backpack I schlep around campus every day -- which is perfect for hauling around heavy books during the school day, but doesn't translate well to the office environment I'll be working in this summer.

Does anyone have any experience with Port Canvas or Red Oxx? The Red Oxx "CPA" model looks great, but at 7'' wide, I'm afraid there might be a little too much room. And I like the Port Canvas "Ship-to-Shore" as well... 5.5" width seems more like it, and it's less expensive than the Red Oxx.

I'm looking for something made of canvas or ballistic nylon (leather seems a bit pretentious, and pricey, for someone as unestablished as myself). I'll need something that can handle the customary load: laptop, power cord, pens, files, maybe a book or two, etc. I'm especially interested in comments from those who have actual experience with the products. Below are the links, for your reference:

Red Oxx CPA:
https://www.redoxx.com/Briefcases-and-Garment-Bags/CPA-Briefcase/91096-Briefcase/130/Product

Port Canvas Ship-to-Shore:
https://www.portcanvas.com/ship-to-shore-briefcase/

Other suggestions are certainly welcome (just no Filson, please!), and thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

IIRC, AlanC is a big proponent of Red Oxx. Apparently they make some good stuff.

Have you thought about carrying two bags as a law student? I use a smaller messenger style bag for my computer, legal pads, etc. and a tote bag for casebooks (both Filson, but anything works). Cramming everything into one messenger/briefcase style bag always felt like a recipe for disaster. 

A couple people in my MBA program carry the Orvis Battenkill briefcase, which is a potential alternative to Filson as well.


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a duffel bag from Port Canvas. It is really wonderful, the webbing is solid, the zippers they use are a very large gauge--they operate smoothly and seem like they would be difficult to jam. The canvas is quite a bit lighter and less stiff, however, than the waxed twill used in the Filson 256 (I believe it is 18oz canvas vs the Filson's 22oz twill)--that may be an advantage or a disadvantage depending on your tastes.

A few weeks ago, for my birthday, my girlfriend arranged for us a tour of the Allen Edmonds factory in Port Washington, WI. Afterwards we spent a little while walking around Milwaukee and stumbled across the Mitchell Leather showroom (I'd never heard of them before). It is right in downtown Milwaukee and I believe the workshop is immediately behind the showroom (I should have asked for a shop tour, but didn't). I don't use a briefcase enough that I could ever justify the cost of buying one from Mitchell, but they really looked amazing, and I haven't seen anyone else who offers so many leather options.


----------

